# peacock dyes ???



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

So last week we made a batch of lavender. Colored it with peacock dyes lavender /purple in color. Looks great from the top, nice shade of lavender. I think oh goodie, it is beautiful.

Cut it the next day and it is the prettiest shade of green ever on the inside. My DH calls me at work and says....We have a problem. The soap that is suppose to be purple is green on the inside and purple on the top. I tell him don't worry when the air hits the cut side it will change colors over time. FOUR days later.....my soap is purple on the top and bottom and GREEN :fire on the inside. Holy Crap! I don't think I can make a sales pitch for green and purple LAVENDER soap.


Thoughts?


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Lavender plants are green and purple. Wonder where the green came from ?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

What the heck X10

this is her response to my email. (she must have talked to darlene, lol)

Peggy,

Wow, it sounds like you've got something really unique and amazing there. 

If you can duplicate what you just made, then you really have something. In fact purple and green color blocked soap is so unique that a lot of people would love to have a bar of that soap. Marketing it should be a cinch. It's all about perspective. And you know what? A lavender plant is green with purple flowers.

Duplicating what you did to achieve such amazing results will probably be the problem. I bet if you showed it to other soapmakers they would be jealous and want to know how you did that.

Everyone adds there very own special touch when making soap. Years so I was in a soap swap where we all used the same recipe and the same ingredients and everyone soap turned out looking different and feeling different. 
There are as many different way to make soap as there are recipes, ingredients, and soap makers. 

Please send me a picture. And if you don't mind, can I use it on my website?

Thanks for letting me know, congratulations, and best regards.
Ellen 

Here is the point that is important to ME (the customer)......I bought purple because I wanted PURPLE, I did not want GREEN. I think she missed THAT point entirely. Once I cool down I will find a way to say that to her. 

gees green LAVENDER soap? My batches are 100 bars...I will have to explain that ONE HUNDRED times why my lavender soap is lavender and green.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Very frustrating and no clue why the inside is diff. from the outside. My lavender bars are green and purple on purpose.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

After the fiasco I had with ordering from her (took literally MONTHS to get my order) I will never order from her again. Ever.

No, I am pretty sure that she got your point. That was her way of saying, "Tough $#!+." And I sure wouldn't let her use my pic on her website, but I might post it on FB in a soapers group. Depends on how grumpy I was feeling. Really, really grumpy might get goofy email included.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

You know, I buy lavender soap from South of France, and it is green (on purpose). It really isn't that bizarre a combo to have green lavender scented soap. But that is insane the response you got! You have a reasonable expectation that lavender dye is lavender not green.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd love to see a picture, Peggy Sue!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Just hit my finger between a t post and a sledge hammer. When I get back from patient first with a couple of stitches or some glue or whatever, I will post some picts. 

The email sounds like a P**s off to me too. I won't purchase any more. I do not think the email is cute or funny. I am ticked.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

My response btw...

Peggy Sue Durrette <[email protected]>
9:49 PM (20 hours ago)

to Ellen 
Ha Ha NOT funny! I bought PURPLE because I wanted PURPLE. If I had wanted GREEN, I would have purchased GREEN. Blech. that is what it looks like.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ouch. Poor finger. Which purple was it that you used? I have these colors from her and have yet to try them out!


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

oh my goodness! i am so sorry about your soap and your finger. which one was more purple your finger or your soap. omgosh i have never laughed so hard in my life. honest i dont even know that person. i really am sorry about your finger.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Here is a thread on when I asked about making a purple stay true. I ordered from TKB and had great service. I usedan ultramarine blue and a mica pink. Got a light purple so I need to play around with it more. I used what Anita used.

http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f21/getting-purple-color-32740/


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's just so strange....her site showed the soap done in low PH and high PH soap, her old forum, tested not only all her soaps like TKBtrading does with milk and not milk, with HP and CP and M&P, but also natural colorants, I have the paperwork saved in my folder...so far everything I purchase from her soaps exactly like what she says, or the other gals say. Who I have no control over is TKBtrading colors, having to test nearly every special order, tweak it, to match what their site says something should turn out like for my icing. It's more expensive because you use more of Ellens colors, but hers soap true for me.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I wonder if the color difference is because of a partial gel? The gelled part went green and the outside, which was cooler, stayed purple? I have no idea.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

My purple peacock color turned grey. Could it be the fragrance oil doing that?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have found that with purple, if you don't use enough, it can go gray. (Or if it's not soap stable.)


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

*pict of color*

royal purple


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

side green
top purple


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

my finger, Honestly, I have tried stitching these myself and can not go deep enough without numbing. I just wanted that flap stitched down. It took three stitches and four hours of waiting at patient first. Not broken.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Ouch. That made me quiver. I like the soap though. I know you don't like the green but the way it came out its pretty. Lavender stems and buds.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have not been able to get a decent purple when buying purple from any source. What I've done for purple is mix a vivid pink and blue together until I get the purple I want. The colors are from TKB Trading and are omega blue ultramarine and cosmetic fluorescent strong pink ke101. I take out a little soap from the batch and add the pink and while stirring, and add in blue in small amounts until I get the purple I want, only darker because it will lighten when it gets diluted in the pot. It's worked well for me each time I've tried it. And I wouldn't worry about the color. Scent is what will sell the soap. Every single batch of soap I make of the same variety looks different except for my OMH soap. Nobody ever complains. I don't know if there is a purple out there that won't morph, but I got tired of wasting money and probably won't try anymore unless someone recommends one.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

btw the kids who work for me who did not know how to use several hand tools, had been taught first aid and bandaged my finger for me until DH got home.


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

The purple is a beautiful purple, but the soap doesn't look intentional. It is still pretty, though I won't be ordering from her. 

the finger... OUCH! I bet you could feel every beat of your heart in it.


----------

